# So, When did it start this year...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Being as I hate a crowd and you couldn't hold a gun on me to go out on the opener, I'm always curious as to when the first dummy fired a shot today and got it all going? Or did it start right on time by some act of God?


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

Heard shots fired as early as 7:30 up on the public shooting grounds. Watched some yahoos shoot at a goose at 7:40. The gentleman in the blind over from me hollered at them about being too early then 5 minutes later told the two kids with him to shoot a flock of ducks going past. That's the way to teach the young ones.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I got away from the lake. Went to a Wasatch County pond, in part to be able to hunt before 8. I think legal start was 0657, and I started hearing pretty heavy fire by 0645. What's with the 8am start on the GSL opener anyways? 

Curious to know how FB is looking. Hope to be out in the morning to watch the moon set/storm blow in/sunrise. 


And hopefully kill some ducks.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

10 till 8am at farmington before it sounded like the movie theater popcorn machine. that's better than i expected. there were only a few far off shots before 7:30.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

i was hearing shots at 7:10! people need to learn to wait out at farmington bay! and there were these guys shooting at ducks that i swear were 70 yards high and four guys were unloading and i think they got 2 ducks :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

7:52 was when the main barrage started at FB..I was proud of everyone.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

We went to FB today...this was my first duck hunt in UT...it was interesting. I think people need to go to the range and figure out the effective range of their shotguns...its not 75 yds!!! Every time we'd get ducks circling around to our calls and decoys some &*()))_^% yahoo would unload on them at at least 50 yds...other than that it was awesome to be out there! Lots of ducks to go around. Even for those of us with the trusty over and under...ha ha ha Beautiful day up there too, actually ended up hunting in a t-shirt by noon.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

We were at FB also, had one dipstick fire off a shot at 0706 by my watch, there was some yelling and then what sounded distinctly like some fool getting stomped in the mud. I certainly hope so, that would be a good method of teaching dumbasses to pay attention to the rules.

Yet another moron fired at about 0728, several shots, and again the sounds of dumbasses being stomped into the mud.
At 0730 we had a duck come crashing down on the outside edge of our decoys, and sit there for a minute, he was kind of listing to one side, so we sent the dog after him. Sure enough, he was freshly shot. I kept him and kind of hoped that the CO would happen by with the dumbass in tow, so I could present him with evidence,
As it was he got added to my limit. Nice pinny.
Told Rick and his partner about it and they said they wished they could have caught the guy, but they had also heard that he got stomped in the mud. :mrgreen: 

They didn't seem too concerned about the DA's potential health or lack thereof. :twisted: 

We ended up with 13 ducks and a snipe for the day. Not too shabby considering that is the first time in probably three years that we have nearly gotten a two man limit while hunting out there. Should have been done by 0900, but as per usual we couldn't seem to hit our azzes while sitting on the muzzle of the guns. 

3 drake pinny's
2 bluewing teal
1 cinnamon teal
1 spoonie
2 mallards
2 greenwing teal
2 gadwall
1 snipe
We sat there for nearly 3 hours just watching the show before the war started. There were so many birds moving that any direction you looked, you could see dozens of groups of ducks flying at all different heights, all different directions, all different species. It was AWESOME!
We had dozens if not hundreds of ducks cycle through our dekes, landing, sitting for a few seconds or a few minutes, then taking off again.
I could literally feel the stress melting out of me as soon as we got out of the truck and could smell the marsh and hear the birds. GOD I needed that. This has been one hell of a tough year on me, and I cannot even begin to tell you how much I NEEDED today.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Wyoming opener was last Saturday. As always, 2/3rds of the waterfowlers were from Utah. 

Legal start time was 6:41 a.m, one-half hour before sunset. They started shooting at 6:41!!!!!!! There is hope.


Last year the same Utah guys were shooting in the dark with headlamps on their heads and truck headlights on the water while putting out their dekes. They also put their dekes out on the river crossing. It was fun to drive thru the spread but kind of pain in the butt to to get those decoys untangled and off my truck later. Also, I relished, and went out of my way, to tell the story about me running over their dekes to those same boys on this year's opener.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't go out this opener. Kinda sad, but glad at the same time. However, the post right before mine made me think. A couple of years back, I hunted out at Fish Springs for the opener. Shooting started on time, if not a minute or two late. It was almost like people were afraid to throw the first wad of steel in to the air. I know it can be done, I just think we have too many idiots hunting amongst us.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Howard's Slough was at 0752...not too bad this year.


----------



## fandg (Oct 4, 2009)

Artoxx you stupid piece of mallard crap, this forum is not for your idiotic attempts to write a novel when you put up a post. If I want to read a novel I will get a book. I don't need to here you quote yourself and say" I'm Back". I don't want to know what you smell cause it's probably one of your nasty burps or farts. Next time you go hunting stick a straw up your butt and suck out some of that nasty pond water into your lameass.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

fandg said:


> Artoxx you stupid piece of mallard crap, this forum is not for your idiotic attempts to write a novel when you put up a post. If I want to read a novel I will get a book. I don't need to here you quote yourself and say" I'm Back". I don't want to know what you smell cause it's probably one of your nasty burps or farts. Next time you go hunting stick a straw up your butt and suck out some of that nasty pond water into your lameass.


fandg you stupid peice of ####. this forum is not for YOU. sheddup boi


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nicely said Hunter Orange!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

AHH sorry guys!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

First shot at OB 0738 WWIII at 0750

Curiously, there was a real strong morning flight at 0715. :roll: Dang 0800 opener!


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

At Ogden bay, the main body started around 750 or so. I did hear a couple of shots much earlier but the real action didnt start till later. There didnt seem to be as many trucks in the north run parking lot as usual. I didnt have anybody near me out on the marsh this year either. I was super surprised.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I was pleasantly surprised at Ogden Bay his year. It was crowded, but not *extremely* crowded. As stated by others, most folks held off until about 7:50 before letting loose...still early, but better than years past!
R


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Bear River Bird refuge first shot was at 7:51 and the big barrage started at 7:53, we didnt shoot till 8:01!


DiverFreak


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, the main consensus on the official starting time was about ten minutes early. Not too bad...

In recent years past it seemed to be opening earlier and earlier every year. My buddy Shane was at OB last year and he said it was full swing by 7:25. He waited till 8:00 and by that time all the duck were up in the ozone layer with oxygen masks on.

Marsh vigilantism is a great tool that should be used more often. It should be the responsibility of every law abiding duck hunter to gang up on, and kick the sh*t out of anyone caught breaking the law in OUR WMA's


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Tex, I was sitting on my deck about 1/4 of a mile from farmington bay, enjoying a cup of coffee with my watch waiting to see the fireworks. (I'm right there along the frontage road and have a GREAT view of the refuge) I'll give the guys out on the west end credit, they didn't start in until 7:52. The east side was about 10 minutes earlier, there just weren't as many people. But there were shots fired at 2 minutes after 7 am, and a handful of people wandering around on the recently added "legacy nature preserve" portion of farmington bay. In their defense, there are a couple places one could cross in there by accident. All in all though I'd say it was a little better this year then in the past.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> and a handful of people wandering around on the recently added "legacy nature preserve" portion of farmington bay.


did elmer fudd get his duck?


----------

